# Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln



## Marlaender (8. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
Mich würde interessieren was streetfishen sein soll(kopfkino dazu wäre nen Auto an der Rute um LKW zu fangen)
Und was der Begriff Tackle beim Angeln für eine Bedeutung hat (kopfkino dazu wäre nen tckelnder Köder)
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Bobster (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Die Anglizismen im Bereich Angeln sind kaum noch erträglich und schon gar nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.

 Ob der Stock zum abschlagen jetzt "Priest" heißt oder 
 der Angsthaken "Stinger" ist mir mittlerweile egal.

 Ich bin alt und will die Welt nicht mehr verändern.
 Macht doch was Ihr wollt :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Streetfishing:
Angeln in der Großstadt., unterwegs an den Kanälen etc., oft auch mit Fahrrad und/oder öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, teilweise als "modern" gehyped, teilweise  auch schon mit Wettbewerben, meist Kunstköderangeln auf Barsch und Zander..

Tackle kommt aus dem Englischen, bedeutet u. a. "Ausrüstung"..

(D)Englisch für Angelgerät also..


----------



## Marlaender (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Achso,ja danke bei streetfishing hab ich mir das schon so in die Richtung gedacht.
Aber das mit tackle die Ausrüstung gemeint ist,da wäre ich so schnell nicht drauf gekommen. Dachte das wäre auch ne angelnethode.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Dafür ist das Forum ja da zum fragen, zumal das Junganglerforum hier

Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten!


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Streetfishing meint das Angeln in urbanen Strukturen, also quasi mitten in der Stadt und nicht am einsamen, verlassenen Waldsee. Die "Streetfisher" nutzen der Einfachheit häufig öffentliche Verkehrsmittel um die Angelspots ( damit sind Angelstellen gemeint :q ) anzufahren und sind so mancherorts Teil des "Stadtbildes" geworden. 

Tackle kommt ebenfalls aus dem Englischen und kann einfach mit "Ausrüstung" übersetzt werden. Relativ wenig spektakulär.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Gaaaanz schlimm in der Karpfenscene :
Da geht es nur noch um Rigs, Snagleader usw. usw.. 
Warum auch einfach geht doch auch 
Kompliziert |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da geht es nur noch um Rigs, *Snagleader* usw. usw..


jaja, immer diese Schneckenführer ..
:g:g:g


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Na dann übersetzt doch mal einen ach so vielgescholtenen und vor Anglizismen strotzenden Text aus dem Bereich Karpfenfischen so in "rein deutsche", dass kein einziger undeutscher Begriff mehr vorkommt. Das ist dann an Lächerlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

|supergri, da rollen sich dann die Fußnägel auf


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Naja anstatt snag leader sagen ja schon viele Schlagschnur. Dummerweise ist das aber falsch :q 

Die Schlagschnur ist im englischen der sog. Shock leader


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

mopsen die mir meinen "Schneckenführer" - wollte das gerne noch mit Wormshaft (Wurmschaft????) zum Schneckenführer noch weitertreiben..
:q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Ich move mit meinem Tackle an eine locations um die carps zu spotten...
Hab jetzt ein FOX Heftchen mit diversen Montagen im Angelladen abgegriffen. Es ist in deutsch aber der Übersetzungsaufwand hielt sich sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Rod Pod. Sechs Buchstaben und jeder ist im Bilde, wovon die Rede ist. Bei einer Mehrfachangelrutenablagevorrichtung denke ich eher an die Verordnung aus der Feder eines vergilbten Verwaltungszwerges und muffige Amtststuben.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich move mit meinem Tackle an eine locations um die carps zu spotten..


Ja sichi :m


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich move mit meinem Tackle an eine locations um die carps zu spotten...
> Hab jetzt ein FOX Heftchen mit diversen Montagen im Angelladen abgegriffen. Es ist in deutsch aber der Übersetzungsaufwand hielt sich sehr in Grenzen.



Da muss man aber auch zwischen dem üblichen Volldeppen-Denglisch und einem ordentlich formulierten Text mit zahlreichen englischen Fachbegriffen unterscheiden.


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Marlaender schrieb:


> Achso,ja danke bei streetfishing hab ich mir das schon so in die Richtung gedacht.
> Aber das mit tackle die Ausrüstung gemeint ist,da wäre ich so schnell nicht drauf gekommen. Dachte das wäre auch ne angelnethode.
> Gruß Marcel


Oh ich dachte das war ironisch gemeint, deswegen hab ich nix geschrieben. Da gibt's 2 oder auch 3 Gründe für.

 1. Es kam zu erst im englischen auf und wurde von den immer um neue Themen bemühten Schreiberlingen so übernommen.

2. Die Deutsche Übersetzung hört sich echt dämlich an. Straßenangeln oder Fallschuss

3. Wer dem englischen halbwegs mächtig ist kann sich damit als professioneller darstellen, und wird dann auch schnell nachgeahmt.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Rod Pod. Sechs Buchstaben und jeder ist im Bilde, wovon die Rede ist. Bei einer Mehrfachangelrutenablagevorrichtung denke ich eher an die Verordnung aus der Feder eines vergilbten Verwaltungszwerges und muffige Amtststuben.


Mehrfachrutenständer? 
Mein deutsches Lieblingswort ist nebenbei "Eierschalensollbruchstellenverursacher"... Ich fände mehr deutsche Begriffe beim Angeln schon super, andererseits haben unsere Landsleute so tolle Begriffe wie "Handy" geprägt, weswegen ich nicht wirklich glaube dass es dann besser  wäre


----------



## HAPE-1909 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Warum sollte die Vermischung der Sprachen  (englisch) beim Angeln halt machen? 
Ist doch überall in der Gesellschaft schon angekommen.

Muss man nicht gut finden, muss man auch nicht übernehmen  - aber ändern wird man es auch hier nicht.
Es wird insgesamt zunehmend sprachlich in Richtung englisch internationaler.


Schön wäre allerdings, wenn (jetzt wird's politisch) hier mal in die Bildung investiert wird. Denn wenn man die Jugend so hört, kann dort jeder sämtliche Fachbegriffe beim Angeln, Schimpfwörter etc. - aber wenn es um normales Schulenglisch geht, sind oft die Anzahl der verfügbaren Vokabeln schon belegt...


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Mir fällt es aber auch an mir selber auf.

Vor 10 Jahren hab ich noch "Karabiner" gesagt - heute sag ich oftmals "Snap".

Ähnliches fällt mir beim Zusatzdrilling auf, da hat vor 10 Jahren auch noch kein Mensch "Stinger" zu gesagt.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Ich find das schade. Angsthaken klingt viel schöner als Schtinger.


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

der usus der fremdwörter ist auf ein minimum zu limitieren :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

http://anglerlatein.org/anglersprache-deutsch-anglisch-anglisch-deutsch/


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

So lange es phonetisch stimmt, ist doch alles in Ordnung...

"...die Feuerwehr ejakulierte das brennende Gebäude!"


----------



## Purist (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Anglizismen gab's schon lange im Angelbereich in Deutschland, was sich jedoch geändert hat ist die Menge. Weil jeder Fisch die ausgefeilteste Spezialmethode braucht, um damit extra Geld verdienen zu können, gibt's heute mehr Spezialzeug als je zuvor und das braucht Namen, englische Namen, die auf der ganzen Welt verstanden werden. 

Ich bin der letzte, der auf Deutschtümelei steht, aber die Flut an Anglizismen geht auch mir auf Keks, gerade weil ich recht gut und fließend Englisch spreche. Daher vermeide ich die Begriffe wo es geht, auch beim Angeln. Wobei ich dabei manche deutschen Begriffe auch albern finde, sowas wie "Angsthaken" oder "Faulenzermethode" zum Beispiel.


----------



## Nordan (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Rod Pod. Sechs Buchstaben und jeder ist im Bilde, wovon die Rede ist. Bei einer Mehrfachangelrutenablagevorrichtung denke ich eher an die Verordnung aus der Feder eines vergilbten Verwaltungszwerges und muffige Amtststuben.



Das wärn doch so schöne Gelegenheiten sich als innovative Firma (wie die Angelfirmen es sind, *ähem*) einen neuen Namen auszudenken. Da gäbs doch unendliche Möglichkeiten was geiles draus zu machen, aber man wählt den einfachen englischen Weg.

Erdspeer find ich Beispielsweiße wesentlich geiler als Bankstick.
Immerhin spieße ich damit jedesmal beim angeln nicht weniger als den kompletten Erdball mit auf:q

Ein wormshaft wird zum Wendelhub, der Rod Pod zum Ruten-Flak

Bei Streetfishing muss ich immer eher an Punks denken, welche mit Bechern Kleingeldgammelnd durch die Fußgängerzone laufen.


----------



## Bobster (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jaja, immer diese Schneckenführer ..
> :g:g:g



Hier fängt es doch schon an 

https://www.dict.cc/?s=snag

https://dict.leo.org/englisch-deutsch/snail

Von wegen Schnecke......|wavey:

 im Auftrag: Franz Ziegenkopf


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Hi!
Snale - Schnecke
Snag - Haken, to snag - verhaken - snaged - Hänger
Hängervorfach.. .
Petri


----------



## Michael.S (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Es wundert mich das man immer noch Hänger sagt und nicht Hangover


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Was sagen eigentlich die Engländer für "Hänger"?


----------



## seppl184 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was sagen eigentlich die Engländer für "Hänger"?


erectile dysfunction


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



seppl184 schrieb:


> erectile dysfunction


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

;-))))))))))))))))


----------



## Purist (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was sagen eigentlich die Engländer für "Hänger"?



hangup |rolleyes


----------



## hanzz (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was sagen eigentlich die Engländer für "Hänger"?


Würd ich auch gern wissen.
Hier findet man keine Übersetzung, aber dafür direkt Werbung für jede Übersetzung.

https://www.fischlexikon.eu/englische-fachbegriffe/dictionary.php?id=43

Sachen gibt's


----------



## Purist (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



hanzz schrieb:


> Würd ich auch gern wissen.
> Hier findet man keine Übersetzung, aber dafür direkt Werbung für jede Übersetzung.



Suche einfach nach Lure retriever (Köderretter), in den Beschreibungen wie man ihn benutzt taucht zwangsläufig irgendwann die Bezeichnung auf.


----------



## Patrick333 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Manchmal nervt es mich auch. Und wenn ich dann Rig sage korrigiere ich mich meist schnell auf Vorfach. Muss irgendwie auch nicht sein...

Aber sofern es die Silben verringert und somit meist schneller ausgesprochen werden kann sehe ich schon eine Daseinsberechtigung. Wie eben beim Rig... oder dem Snap...

Manch ein Karpfenangler leidet aber definitiv an Denglisch-Tourette. Das sind dann leider die negativ-Beispiele...


----------



## Cynastorix (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was sagen eigentlich die Engländer für "Hänger"?



Na "snag" für Hängergefahr also z.B. einen Baum unter Wasser "snagged" dann für den Hänger und "snagging" für das was bei uns als reißen bekannt ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Beim Kärpfeln wäre Rig für mich eher die Montage


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Aber warum sollte ausgerechnet das Angeln ohne eine eigene "Fachsprache" exisitieren?

In dem Fall ist sie eben englisch unterwandert. Der Spinner, der Wobbler u.v.m. haben nun mal keinen deutschen Ursprung. Hört euch mal die Jägersprache an, mit ihren sehr deutschen Begriffen. Das geht auch nicht unbedingt leicht durchs Ohr!

Man muss ja nicht aus jeder Mode gleich einen Hype machen, aber stur auf altbacken machen, ist auch nicht grad ein Grund zum jubeln.


----------



## RedHead (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

naja, ich sage auch lieber Wobbler als Wackler |rolleyes

aber ich bleibe bei Karabiner/Einhänger, auch bei Rutenständer und Angeltasche :g

und auf/unter/in der Straße angel ich nicht, nur am Ufer (egal was dahinter liegt, Hauptsache vorne ist Wasser)

_aber _zum Thema "Komische Bezeichnungen beim Angeln" fällt mir auf Anhieb gleich mal der HaCken ein.....:m


----------



## Purist (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht aus jeder Mode gleich einen Hype machen, aber stur auf altbacken machen, ist auch nicht grad ein Grund zum jubeln.



Rischtisch :m

Wer sich beim actionreichen Streetfishing in seiner Hometown auch noch mit Streetfood vollspillt, soll natürlich seinen Fun haben dürfen. |rolleyes


----------



## exstralsunder (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Bestes Beispiel (wieder mal) der aktuelle Werbezettel (um nicht Flyer zu sagen) von "Moritz":
http://www.moritz-nord.de/wp-content/uploads/moritz_nord_29_September_2017_screen.pdf

Da wird mir speiübel:
Thermoboots
Trekking Polartec Socken
Woolpowder Bekleidung
Man's Grups
Free Flow Landing Net
Zanderbait Rigged
Surf Leader Schnur
Slow Rigs
Tiny
De Luxe Cook House
Soft Grip Plier
Rig Wallet
The Thing
Line Tru Trout

gefolgt von den Bezeichnungen für Angelruten:

Terminator Bait Force
Sportism Neo Spin
Forcemaster BX
Fireblood


Ich glaube, die beschäftigen eine ganze Batterie an Leuten, die sich noch so dämliche Namen für Ruten, Rollen und sonstiges Angelgedöns einfallen lassen, nur um "hip" zu sein.
Dabei ist das in meinen Augen OBERPEINLICH!!!

So ich geh jetzt chillen:vik:


----------



## thanatos (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> |supergri, da rollen sich dann die Fußnägel auf



|kopfkrat ja,ja wie manipulierbar sind wir Angler doch ohne es zu merken .
 Denke bitte mal über Deinen Nutzernamen nach. ;+
 hättest Du dich vor 35 Jahren "Futterspiralen Brassen"
 genannt ? :q

 (bitte nicht angegriffen fühlen ,ist nur ein Beispiel wie wir auf die Anglisierungsmacke anfällig sind ) :m


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Hallo, 

da fällt mir ein; vor ca. 20 Jahren bot in unserer Vereinszeitung ein Mitglied einige (Klein)Teile für Karpfenfischer an. Nun, ich fische seit fast 40 Jahren nur noch in Ausnahmefällen auf Karpfen und Co., ich war aber trotzdem verblüfft, dass ich bei keinem einzigen der ca. 10 Artikel wusste, was es war und wozu man ihn benötigte #c , obwohl ich 20 Jahre lang u.A. auch auf Karpfen fischte, musste ich mir die Sachen von meinem Sohn erklären lassen. Übrigens bin ich des Englischen halbwegs mächtig. Nützte mir aber nichts. Aber nichtsdestotrotz, die 2-3 mal die ich heute noch im Jahr auf Karpfen gehe, bin ich äußerst selten Schneider.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Purist (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> vor ca. 20 Jahren bot in unserer Vereinszeitung ein Mitglied einige (Klein)Teile für Karpfenfischer an. Nun, ich fische seit fast 40 Jahren nur noch in Ausnahmefällen auf Karpfen und Co., ich war aber trotzdem verblüfft, dass ich bei keinem einzigen der ca. 10 Artikel wusste, was es war und wozu man ihn benötigte #c



..kommt ein Trend aus England...
Wie es dann so oft bei neuen Angelmethoden ist, die mindestens so gut wie die Alten fangen, werden sie auch nicht hinterfragt. Die englische Sprache dient da noch als zusätzliches Aushängeschild für neumodisch und besser. Das verselbstständigt sich dann, wenn sich eine spezialisierte Szene bildet und auch deutsche Anbieter anfangen Produkte, mit englischen Namen (ist in der Szene üblich!) dafür auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## thanatos (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

;+ neuer Trend aus England ;+

 zu 90% aufgewärmter kalter Kaffee    ,Methoden die vor 50 Jahren schon nahmenlos praktiziert wurden und heute nur mit speziellen Ruten ,Rollen und teurem Zubehör erfolgversprechend sein sollen .#6

 Beispiel drop shot - habe ich vor ca 60 Jahren das erste mal bei meines Kumpels Opa gesehen ,er nannte es Hechte zuppeln ,zugegeben mit der langen Fichtenstange mit dem 
 Spitzenring und der Haspel - nicht für Jedermann - da mußte man schon Muckis haben :q

 nein ich bin kein alter verbissner "oldshool "Bock (Verzeihung) #d
 ich finde die neuen Geräte auch ganz gut wenn man sie wirklich brauch aber die zwanghafte Anglisierung geht mir doch auf den Sack |supergri


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

carphunter ist auch lustig.

vor allem das 'hunten' :m


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Thanatos... kann es sein, dass die Zeit etwas schneller voranschreitet, als du?


----------



## Kurbel (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150791

Meine ,,Ungereimtheiten'' über das Angeldenglisch sind scheinbar immer noch aktuell.


----------



## phirania (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Kurbel schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150791
> 
> Meine ,,Ungereimtheiten'' über das Angeldenglisch sind scheinbar immer noch aktuell.




#6#6#6#6#6Goil#6#6#6#6#6

Gerne mehr davon.:m


----------



## thanatos (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Thanatos... kann es sein, dass die Zeit etwas schneller voranschreitet, als du?



#6 durchaus möglich - vielleicht fühle ich mich daher 
       jünger als ich es in Wirklichkeit bin .|supergri


----------



## Trickyfisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Es sind aber nicht nur "Verenglischungen", im Warmwasser Meeresangeln muß seit einiger Zeit Alles Japanisch sein, ein stinknormales Herings- oder Makrelensystem heißt jetzt "Sabiki".


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Sabiki ist eben auch schneller auf dem Smartphone hingefummelt, als Heringspaternoster. Womöglich auch ein Grund!?


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Es sind aber nicht nur "Verenglischungen", im Warmwasser Meeresangeln muß seit einiger Zeit Alles Japanisch sein, ein stinknormales Herings- oder Makrelensystem heißt jetzt "Sabiki".



Wenn den Hersteller nichts Neues einfällt, muß halt die Marketinabteilung mal flott was kreieren.. .
Petri|wavey:


----------



## schirmchen (10. November 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich "Anglerdeutsch" auch schon als eigene zu buchende Sprache bei babble? |supergri

Mal im Ernst. Manchmal sind englische Begriffe sinnvoll, vor allem, wenn es kein deutsches Wort dafür gibt, da muss man dann nichts extra was konstruieren.
Wenn es aber vernünftige deutsche Begriffe für etwas gibt, dann wäre es m.E. schön, diese auch zu verwenden, auch wenn der englische begriff "cooler" wirkt.
Warum nicht Angel sagen, muss es Rod oder Blank sein?
Warum Hook anstatt Haken?

Was ich sagen will: Englisch, gut und schön, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. 

Mich nervt es auch, wenn ein Arzt mir lateinische Begriffe um die Ohren haut und ich nix mehr verstehe (trotz Latinum in der Schule) oder wenn Haare immer glossyglänzend sein müssen.

@andal: ich weiß nicht, ob eine vernünftige Ausdrucksweise sich nur dadurch auszeichnet, Handykompatibel zu sein....
ich halte es für wichtiger, dass eine Sprache (z.B. für alle Altersgruppen) verständlich ist.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Lajos1 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



schirmchen schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will: Englisch, gut und schön, aber man kann es auch übertreiben.
> 
> Mich nervt es auch, wenn ein Arzt mir lateinische Begriffe um die Ohren haut und ich nix mehr verstehe (trotz Latinum in der Schule) oder wenn Haare immer glossyglänzend sein müssen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

alle zu faul zum lernen ;-)))


----------



## -iguana (10. November 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Kurbel schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150791
> 
> Meine ,,Ungereimtheiten'' über das Angeldenglisch sind scheinbar immer noch aktuell.


 
 Das ist wirklich top und sollte oben angepinnt werden! |supergri


----------



## Mighty Iris (10. November 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Danke für den Link.
Ich finde es auch ziemlich nervig, dass alles rund ums Angeln jetzt mit englischen Begriffen bezeichnet wird. Tut doch echt nicht Not. Ist man dann hipper? Beißen die Fische damit besser...??
Aber ...weiß jetzt nicht mehr wer das geschrieben hat...stimmt schon- mittlerweile gibt es ja für fast alles in unserer Sprache englische Begriffe. (Was ich genauso doof finde.)


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Mighty Iris schrieb:


> Danke für den Link.
> Ich finde es auch ziemlich nervig, dass alles rund ums Angeln jetzt mit englischen Begriffen bezeichnet wird. Tut doch echt nicht Not. Ist man dann hipper? Beißen die Fische damit besser...??
> Aber ...weiß jetzt nicht mehr wer das geschrieben hat...stimmt schon- mittlerweile gibt es ja für fast alles in unserer Sprache englische Begriffe. (Was ich genauso doof finde.)


Warum hast n dann so englischen Nutzernamen ?
Nicht böse gemeint, wundert mich da nur. ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (10. November 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Es gibt auch deutsche Begriffe für die es keine Entsprechung im englischen gibt. Gemütlichkeit, kindergarten, fingerspitzengefühl, blitzkrieg...

Mich nervt die anglisierung des angelns extrem, ich meine bei Gerät kann ich das verstehen, aber wer movet um location zu spotten gehört standrechtlich kicked in the head


----------



## Andal (10. November 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mich nervt die anglisierung des angelns extrem, ich meine bei Gerät kann ich das verstehen, aber wer movet um location zu spotten gehört standrechtlich kicked in the head



Mit solchen Hampeln muss man dann komplett Englisch reden. Unbezahlbar, wenn dann die Kinnlade ruterrauscht, weil sie gar nix mehr verstehen.


----------



## Nelearts (10. November 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit solchen Hampeln muss man dann komplett Englisch reden. Unbezahlbar, wenn dann die Kinnlade ruterrauscht, weil sie gar nix mehr verstehen.



@Andal
Treffer!!
sat makes him noboby so fast after....


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Wenn ich englisch könnte wäre es prima, aber außer kölsch UN eifeler platt kann ich nix


----------



## gumrak (28. November 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Na dann übersetzt doch mal einen ach so vielgescholtenen und vor Anglizismen strotzenden Text aus dem Bereich Karpfenfischen so in "rein deutsche", dass kein einziger undeutscher Begriff mehr vorkommt. Das ist dann an Lächerlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.




Ich versuchs mal:
Haken, Schnur, Vorfach, Duchlaufblei, Seitenblei, Sicherheitsclip, Streckschlauch, Abknickhülse, Mantelvorfach, Geflechtschlagschnur, Nichtknoten, Auftriebler,Tauchsoße, Kochkugel usw.

Hört sich für uns dämlich an, ist für Engländer aber auch unverständlich und unglaublich cool (Verzeihung, super)!!!
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Andal (28. November 2017)

*AW: Komische bezeichnungen beim Angeln*

Klingt wie Stehbrettsegelgerät, wie volkseigene Wortschöpfungen aus dem ZK.


----------

